# New here...pinto/quarter horse/arabian cross filly



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

Im new here so I thought I would start out by showin everyone my new horse. I bought her for 300 on Jan 26, 2007...she is a 6 month old filly Pinto/Quarter Horse/Arabian mix. She is beightiful and big for her age i think...I just need to think of a name now.
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h212/snakebite_01/snow07014.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h212/snakebite_01/snow07009.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h212/snakebite_01/snow07008.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h212/snakebite_01/filly07004.jpg


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

she is SO cute


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

omg...she is so cute! hey you got your filly the same day i joined! lol...well it;s nice to meet you i;m sure we can help you think of a name!


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

well I was lookin round and thought maybe Echo for a name? Were still looking though.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think Echo is a great name  Do you know her parents names? That might help.


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

No but I do know her great grandfathers name which was Zan Parr Bar. This is his page. So she has some good blodlines.
http://www.foleyranches.com/Zan_Parr_Bar.htm


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

oh and btw I did name her Echo


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm glad you found a name for her! (it took me 3 weeks*sniff*) Btw, is that your horse in your Avatar? If so, she looks great! Would you mind posting a pic of your horse? I can't get the link to work.


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

Below are some pics of Echo....


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

here hooves lol...








I have many more too if anyone wants more


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Echo looks great! Dainty footies  Thanks so much far posting, and the more the merrier!! Are those recent? Wow, it looks cold...


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

how do u delete pages? nm I figured it out


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

yup these are from today and yesterday and it is COLD  
in this pic u can really see the arabian in her ears


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

She's so pretty! I think the temp here is 27.....Do you plan on showing her any? Echo is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MLB (Jan 27, 2007)

idk yet..I might show her for FFA though


----------



## myhorsemylove101 (Jul 22, 2010)

She is sooo cute!!!! your lucky to have her!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You bumped a thread from 2007........


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

may have been accidental lol i do that occasionally, i get to nosing back in the threads from long ago and i'm so used to just replying and by the time i check i had replied to a thread from long long ago lol


----------

